# Cutting off chinples



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

here's a picture of my friends Diamond Rhom. The chinple has grown to this size since he purchased the fish about 6 weeks ago.

There is no sharp objects in the tank and he isn't a finger chaser.

I had a similar problem with my Rhom until he freaked out one day and smashed his face into a sharp rock so hard that his chinple got smashed open. I then took all the sharp rocks out of the tank and now my rhoms chin has healed and there hasn't been any sign of a chinple since.

Instead of my friend putting sharp rocks in his tank and hoping his fish does what mine did, do you think it would be okay to get the fish out the tank and cut off the chinple using a sharp knife?

I don't believe this would hurt the fish as a chinple is simply gristle. It won't bleed and hopefully won't upset the fish as much as it upsets my friend watching him swim round with this ugly growth.

What are your thoughts???

Sorry guys, I'm having a real hard time trying to attach a picture. But trust me - his fishes chinple looks like a stick growing out of the end of his chin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I've never actually tried any surgery on fish before but I believe you can get some antispetic sort of stuff to put on wounds after surgery. Stop any disease getting in. My main concern with this would be the risk of secondary infection if a gaping wound was left.

I'm sure GG, Frank or Judazzz may have some experience or know of someone who has. You could try them.

I know what you mean though they look pretty unsightly when they are big and ruin the appearance of the fish a little. It is quite drastic action for aesthetics but probably quite possible.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> I've never actually tried any surgery on fish before but I believe you can get some antispetic sort of stuff to put on wounds after surgery. Stop any disease getting in. My main concern with this would be the risk of secondary infection if a gaping wound was left.
> 
> I'm sure GG, Frank or Judazzz may have some experience or know of someone who has. You could try them.
> 
> I know what you mean though they look pretty unsightly when they are big and ruin the appearance of the fish a little. It is quite drastic action for aesthetics but probably quite possible.


Thanks Mellor, maybe if we cut off the chinple and then add some salt to the water as a safeguard against infection?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I think that it is a bad idea to do any sort of surgery on it. The chinples should heal in time. If they do not heal, it could mean that the tank is just too small or there is not enough hiding places for the fish to feel comfortable and it is freaking out when people are close. 
-Matt


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Dont cut your fish please.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah id let it heal o natural, i wouldnt want to add

all that stress of the catching and surgery to the fish.

its just a chimple and they go away pretty quick, nothing

life threating, long as the water stays top condtion it

heals nicely


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> I think that it is a bad idea to do any sort of surgery on it. The chinples should heal in time. If they do not heal, it could mean that the tank is just too small or there is not enough hiding places for the fish to feel comfortable and it is freaking out when people are close.
> -Matt


^^^^ what he said. 
please dont cut your fish. he will heal, and like chomp said, if he doesnt it may mean your tank is the problem.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Don't mess with it, just leave it alone....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i know people who have done it, but i don't. i don't want to stress my fish out. i wouldn't recommend doing it, the chimple isn't hurting your fish.
wes


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend it either. Your fish may injure you or you may injure the fish accidentally when it tries to bite you.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

chomp chomp said:


> I think that it is a bad idea to do any sort of surgery on it. The chinples should heal in time. If they do not heal, it could mean that the tank is just too small or there is not enough hiding places for the fish to feel comfortable and it is freaking out when people are close.
> -Matt


The fish might actually be stressed and I don't suppose it would hurt to make some hiding places. I thought it was strange the way he doesn't finger chase and the chinple has grown enormous over the time he has had it. He has had the fish for about 5 weeks now.

So maybe he is stressed.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ive seen threads that say how to cut it i believe they used finger nail clippers dipped in alcohol.. u mite want to try a quick search


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> ive seen threads that say how to cut it i believe they used finger nail clippers dipped in alcohol.. u mite want to try a quick search


Thanks, I'll try a search.

I like the idea of the nail clippers in alcohol.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

how big is the rhom n how big is its tank? those may b factors as well


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> how big is the rhom n how big is its tank? those may b factors as well


The fish is a Diamond Black Rhom @ 6 inchs. The Tank is 48x18x12.

He doesn't seem to swim around a lot either.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Okay guys. Here's a picture of worlds largest chinple that is soon to go under surgery.

Would any of you guys be happy if your rhom had this alienated growth?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

I had something similar on my compressus clicky Frank M told me that i could cut it off and that it shouldn't be a problem at all.. But i didn't do that and it healed itself, the compressus still has a chimple but not as big found in those pictures.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

killarbee said:


> I had something similar on my compressus clicky Frank M told me that i could cut it off and that it shouldn't be a problem at all.. But i didn't do that and it healed itself, the compressus still has a chimple but not as big found in those pictures.


Hey Killar, a few people have said to cut it off and it should be okay. I personally think it should be okay.

If this was your fish and it's chinple was this size - would you cut it off.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I have done quite couple of surgerys on my fish the last one was a chimple that I didn't like it was small but I still cut it off.
It took some time to heal but it healed well.
you can do it with a blade or surgecal knife I did it with a blade you can do which ever. just take the fish out and do it it's real easy just be super careful and for sure add some salt after. It felt good to remove it . A chimple that big would never go away by itself you have to cut it only way,I had chimples before and they went away after a while but they were real small ones.this one you have to cut it like I said.
that's just me I like my fish to be flawless and all my fish are flawless.
so good luck to you.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

the fish were fine. one of them was GG's big rhom with it's previous owner. frankenstein has a huge chimple, it doesn't bother me.
wes


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> the fish were fine. one of them was GG's big rhom with it's previous owner. frankenstein has a huge chimple, it doesn't bother me.
> wes


Hey wes, I know you don't mind the chinple on frankenstien but it really is "simple to cut chinple".

The rhom looks much better now he has the original round shape jaw without defects.

Thanks wes.

Lee


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

post pic of him now


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

I did the removal of a chimple on a 9in Gold Spilo. Used a razor blade and it healed VERY nicely in the pond. I would definately do it again if i had to!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ouch good luck with that my baby red has a tiny chimple i guess, it looks unsightly and painful i hope my reds doesnt get like that


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chimples :laugh:

As already mentioned, chin bumps are cause by lack of space or just normally rubbing on the glass. Its nothing a simple salt treatment can do, which can go away in time.

Unless you care alot about the looks of your P, surgery can be performed. Netting your fish, letting it settle down wrapped in a towel and carefully removing the "chinple" with a blade is easy. But it causes more stress for the fish, which the wounds can become an easy invitation to bacterial and infections if the woulnds doesnt heal propperly.

So before even attempting this, think about the sake of whats more important.. the look of your P, or its health.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

good info- my large red and altuvei both had large chimples but a little salt and a few weeks and they where gone- post a after surgery pic man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi guys.

I have shown a picture of the Rhom with his chinple earlier in the thread and now here's a picture of him after surgery.

I think it was well worth it. it still needs to heal.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Side on view...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like you did a nice job.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Looks like you did a nice job.


Thanks, hopefully it will be completely healed in the next few days.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

looks much better- Nice ass rhom!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great work









But sorry to bust your bubbles.. it can grow back unless you can hlep preventyour P from getting it again.








Im so negative, huh.. Sorry.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

it does look a lot better. Great job.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Much better good job.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I'm glad you like the improvement.

The next time I have to carry out chimple surgery, I'll video the operation and share it with you's.

Thanks again.

Lee


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Would be fun if you explain how it was done, did you just took him in one hand and "operated" with the second hand?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

[quote name='Onion' date='Dec 6 2005, 09:13 PM' post='1289940']
Would be fun if you explain how it was done, did you just took him in one hand and "operated" with the second hand?
[/quote

I caught the rhom in a lager net and held him out the water while my friend got a towel in one hand (to hold it while in the net) and a pair of sharp scissors in the other hand.

He held the rhom with the towel in one hand and cut off the chimple with the scissors in the other hand.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't 'cut it off' as such, but maybe a weakening of the lining could be achieved with a 2mm slit on the warty structure, so it pops itself.

I however would recommend the vet did this, not someone at home with a stanly knife!!!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes i would use a brand new sterile surgical knife.
wes


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, nive workwith him


----------

